# Jacksonville fishing



## cosgrcs (Mar 11, 2012)

Hey guys, I am about to relocate for work from Savannah Ga to Jax. Anyone living in the area that can give me any insight into fishing there? 

Also, I am looking for a place to live... Any leads on that would be greatly appreciated. I am going to budget 1100-1300 for an apt or house.


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

What part of town are you going to be working in? With that information will be better able to help you. Second important question are you concerned with schools for children?

With fishing you can not go wrong with Sisters or Clapboard Creek. Both sites have public ramps and lots of areas to fish. You can get live bait if you need it at Browns Fish Camp.

Welcome to the area!


----------



## cosgrcs (Mar 11, 2012)

I am single with no kids that I know of... I was thinking about the riverside area. I work as medical device rep so I don't really have to live in a specific area but I was thinking about Riverside due to its central location to the hospitals. I hear that Jax beach is nice, I also hear the traffic is terrible. 

Thanks for the advice on the creeks, I will have to check those out. PM me if you would like to fish! I will probably be moved in and hanging around by 2-3 weeks.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

IMO, if you enjoy having a social life, nicer things, and being convenient to ramps/ fishing you can't go wrong living anywhere east of I-295/ St. Johns Bluff Road. Riverside is pretty awesome, but for me it would get too claustrophobic, and it's too far from the fishing. I second Clapboard and Sisters Creeks, as well as other creeks near Chicopit Bay. I caught a couple very nice reds in Clapboard New Years Eve.

I'd be happy to give you some advice. A few years ago when I moved here I asked the same question but I don't think there were many people from Jax on the forums then, so I've been slowly figuring it out myself.


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Welcome to Jax.

Traffic for the most part is only bad on 1-95/1-10 through downtown during rush hour.  It's also bad on Atlantic and Beach Blvds (two roads with traffic lights every .5 miles that run basically from downtown out to the beach).  And it's bad at I-95/Butler Blvd.  Everywhere else the traffic is never really bad.

I live in Riverside and work downtown so it's super convenient to me.  But I would not want to live in Riverside and work out at the beach or somewhere in south Jax, or vice versa.  If you're going to be visiting the hospitals Riverside or San Marco is a great choice.  You want to avoid everything west of I-95 and north of I-10.

I can get from Riverside to the ramps at Sister's in about 20 minutes.  It's an easy commute.


I don't fish from a kayak but this is a good overview of most of the ramps and areas to fish:
http://www.jaxkayakfishing.com/fishing_spots.html


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

To me Riverside and the Beaches have more character than other areas of town which can be more like "anywhere USA" (i.e. strip malls and fast food). If you liked Savannah for its character this is something to think about. The other areas have plenty to do as far as entertainment goes. As far as where to fish the ICW is going to be very similar to the ICW around Savannah so you should really be in your comfort zone I would think, during summer I prefer to fish the river or inlets though. Also don't forget we have plenty of lakes to fish freshwater within an hour or so drive


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

I live in Jax beach and it is very nice being less then 5 min away from a beach marine boat ramp. Lived in Jacksonville 21 years and lived in many different parts of Jacksonville and Jacksonville Beach is the only Place I could picture myself living in from now on. JTB area has some of the best fishing in the area IMO sisters and anywhere north of WonderWood is to pressured.


----------



## cosgrcs (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys, I am going to get a hotel for the week starting on Monday and hopefully I will have some time to look around. It sucks that its get dark at 6 right now, kinda tough to get a good look at things. Right now it looks like I will probably rule out the beach because its so far from the hospitals. I also have Lake City and Gainsville to cover, Jax beach is a long way away from there. Anyone want to split a house with a deep water lift?


----------



## dwreck83 (Jan 4, 2013)

If you are going to live in Jax I would say the drive is worth it to live at the beach. If you are going to be fishing on a regular basis this is the place to be. Close to most of the ramps, and strike zone. Also the bars out here are the best the city has to offer. The place condo I live in is watefront and in your price range. there are a couple available right not too.
Tight lines


----------



## cosgrcs (Mar 11, 2012)

I am interested, which place do you rent from? I am going to stay in town this week to look around. If you do live out there where can you store a boat?


----------



## Savannah Reds (Apr 18, 2012)

C,

Def stay at the beach. I lived out there for a year. So much fun and worth the drive. very close to Guana. (Mosquito Lagoon of J-Ville) Very cool area to fish. Tails.


----------



## jupiter934 (Jan 6, 2013)

I live a block off the beach in south Jax beach(close to lots of great fishing) and there is a sweet beach house up for rent right across the street from me. Pm me if you want the # number off the sign? 
It's a 1/4 mile from JTB one of the main "pipelines" into greater Jacksonville. I can be from my house to I-95 in ten minutes flat if it is not rush hour.
hope this helps...


----------



## dwreck83 (Jan 4, 2013)

PM sent


----------



## cosgrcs (Mar 11, 2012)

UPDATE: found a place! Got super lucky on craigslist and found a room in a condo 2 blocks from the beach with a big garage! Now all I have to do is get Mel to build me a skiff haha!


----------



## FredGrunwald (Sep 24, 2012)

I got to school at JU(arlington) so I am boatless here  but I did buy some waders from Gander last year and drive around on the weekends to look for new creeks to fish. I'd say always explore these roadside creeks, I fished one by Mayport for a long time and SLAYED the reds there year round. But Sisters, Clapboard, Simpson, Chicopit bay, and Mills cove all are some good places by boat. 
P.S. If you go exploring on foot try to have someone with you to help pull you out


----------



## seawee (Aug 3, 2011)

Stop by Black Fly Outfitters on Beach Blvd. it is next to the Strick Zone. Get a copy of "Fly Fishing Florida's First Coast". 
Even if you do not fly fish there is a section that has 17 spot to fish with maps and a little info on the areas. It also has info. from 10 of the areas best fishing guides. I think this info will help you, I think it is real good because I wrote it.
Hope this helps you.
Dick Michaelson


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

Glad you choose jax beach its the way to go I have a Ankona and I live on 6th s Jax beach feel free to let me know if you want to check it out in person. And my brother at black fly James Fergerson can help you out with any advice. Or feel free to stop by West Marine in the Towncenter I work in the Fishing Section there and I will tell you what works or what doesn't.


----------



## Sean_Leatherbury (Jun 13, 2012)

meh, would've been nice to have another microskiffer in Riverside. Welcome to Jacksonville, it grows on you whether you want it to or not.


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

Welcome to Jax, I see alot have already recommended Clapboard, If you fish it I am sure we will meet sooner than later


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

Hate to resurrect an old thread, but I’m looking for some input from anyone willing to give it.

Looks like I may be moving to the Jacksonville area over the next couple of months, and I’m looking for a place to rent for a while until I’m ready to buy a house there. It would be my girlfriend and I, looking to spend in the $900-$1000 range, must be dog friendly and somewhere I can park my skiff. The info above looks like a good starting point for fishing areas, but I’ll be looking for fishing buddies! 

Any tips on areas to look into, areas to avoid, etc? So far it looks like there aren’t a lot of options other than apartments. I’m not totally opposed to that, but it would be great to find a Little house or something similar.

Thanks!


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

I moved to Jax in 2013 and purchased a home in 2014. I live in Mandarin which is a nice area but not best for being close to the fishing. I would try to find a place near to Jax beach. Not sure of renting prices at the beach but that’s where I am looking to buy my next house now because close proximity to fishing and proximity to bars/restaurants. South side is nice as well. Shoot me a DM if you ever want to go fishing sometime. Welcome to jax.


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

Biggest advice I have for fishing ( I relocated from Pensacola to Jacksonville) is to pick one area (Intracoastal from Wonderwood to Beach Blvd. for instance) and learn it as best you can. Fish every creek at every tide and learn. You'll start to understand what works and what doesn't, what holds fish at what tides and what to look for when you start venturing to other areas. I exclusively throw lures and have learned what to do in a lot of those creeks and even along the banks of the main Intracoastal. Try to get as many trips at dead low tide so you can see the fish, test your draft and see all of the underwater structure available. Or if you fish at high tide, cover a lot of water with a topwater lure and take notes.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

windblows said:


> Biggest advice I have for fishing ( I relocated from Pensacola to Jacksonville) is to pick one area (Intracoastal from Wonderwood to Beach Blvd. for instance) and learn it as best you can. Fish every creek at every tide and learn. You'll start to understand what works and what doesn't, what holds fish at what tides and what to look for when you start venturing to other areas. I exclusively throw lures and have learned what to do in a lot of those creeks and even along the banks of the main Intracoastal. Try to get as many trips at dead low tide so you can see the fish, test your draft and see all of the underwater structure available. Or if you fish at high tide, cover a lot of water with a topwater lure and take notes.


Great advice for anyone learning a new area. I jumped around to several different spots up here for awhile with little success and kept getting frustrated. I finally just decided to fish the same area constantly and figure it out. Now I catch fish on every trip.


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

Only go exploring at low tide! We have the biggest tidal movement in the state and the creeks are loaded with oyster mounds and rakes which are hidden during higher tides cycles. Been fishing the JAX area for the past couple of decades and that was the best advice a couple of local guides gave me.


----------

